# Virtuous Reality Ministries



## fredtgreco (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone have familiarity with this ministry (Virtuous Reality) or their conferences?

The Statement of Faith for the organization is the typical short one, but good (as far as it goes).

They appear to have two main conferences, one for 2nd-6th grade girls and their mothers (called "between"), and one for 7th-12th grade girls and their mothers (called "yada-yada").

The between goes so far as to be out of the norm to say:
_Note: topics including sex, eating disorders, dating and other mature issues are NOT discussed at this event.
_​I'd appreciate any insights. Knowing that Reformed folks are involved would be a plus, but not an essential.


----------

